# the difference between an african grey & senegals.



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

put a few new treats in my parrot's cages. my senegals were like ooh what is this new thing in our cage, we must go over & investigate & chew to shreds immediately.
my african grey on the other has been sat with his back to it looking most displeased.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

African greys are known to be very sensitive to change and new toys. Should get over it in a few days.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i know i just think its funny how theyre all so different. people think they want a parrot but dont really know how different all the species can be.
ive had a toy for african grey for a good 7-8 years & he only started playing with it last week. his favourite toy is 1 of his swings but that took 18months.


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

all parrots and cockatoos are neophobic to some degree some more than others just like some kids are shy others are not. my cockatoo hates anything new, she even sulks when i get a new bit of furniture... Greys tend to be a little more grumpy and set in their ways i would not worry


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

My grey is quite good. He's never really freaked at any of his new toys. It is funny how they are all different and how they get so spooked by things that they grow to love.


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

Greys are such funny creatures. There has been things that I thought my two would freak over and they haven't, then there have been things that I thought they would be fine with and they acted like I was trying to kill them.... Funny little things!


----------

